# Frogs slow heart rate and live underground for years



## RoryBreaker (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-...-body-and-lives-underground-for-years/6082228


----------



## Umbral (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how long years is? Has anyone done any research on these guys?


----------

